# Buspar and Nortriptyline



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have been on Buspar for 7 weeks now 2x5mg per day.. I was put on them because of my anxiety. When get cramps my anxiety gets worse, as I fear that I have something, more worring than IBS, even thou I have had all test. I can not beleive that IBS can be so painful, that it is not something more serious.I am also on Nortriptyline 30mg per night. Been on these 6 weeks now.. I am having bad anxiety attacts, which inturn makes my stomach tight and cramp, I was wondering do you think the pill are making me worse?.. Do I give then longer. I have heard that at least 12 weeks. Any help please.Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain from nerves gone wrong is usually the most severe pain. People with a missing limb will often feel pain in the missing body part because of the damage to the nerves that used to go down there.Buspar did help with my IBS pain.If the meds aren't controlling the anxiety you may need to go back to the doctor. Some people need both medication and therapy to get anxiety under control.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi. did it help with your anxiety?Fiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't have anxiety. It was prescribed for the IBS, and it worked for that.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I take Buspar 5mg three times a day for the anxiety and I have found it realy helps, I have been on it since August last year.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cherrypie09 - I take 15mg per day as well. Been on it for 7 weeks now. How long was it before you noticed that it helped your anxiety. My anxiety is bad at the mo, and I know it doesnt help my IBS..Did you get any side effects.?What are you on for your IBS?Fiona


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

It started working within 4 weeks and I am not on anything but Imodium and colfac antispasmodics for the Ibs-d. I had no side effects from the Buspar, I was told you rarely get side effects if you take the lowest dose, which is what we are on.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI am IBS C and taking Nortripyline for nerve pain does give me C.I tried Coloflac, gave me wind.. well more than usual!.. I am on Spasmonal, which seem to help.I get so bad with anxiety, when my stomach starts to hurt, then I start to worry and I get anxiety. I'm in such a loop at the mo.Did you have CBT?Fiona


----------



## d4a1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been on 3 x 10mg per day of Buspar generic and it has really helped me. I've taken this for the last year and it does take a few weeks for the full effect to settle.A few times I've had IBS issues come up .... but not too severe.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fiona 123I have Cbt for the anxiety, I think it has helped, I wouldnt say I have got rid of the anxiety, but it is much better, and it depends on the Ibs-d , if that is bad then so is the anxiety.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiYes My anxiety is better, but I still have Moments!.. and my anxiety is bad when my stomach is bad.Fiona


----------



## ibscurious (Mar 11, 2012)

You say 2 x 5 mg a day. I just consulted with a psychiatrist today. I told him I was prescribed 3 x 10 mg a day and he thought that too low to be of much help. He feels Buspar is one of safest drugs to take - being a former suicidal pill junky, he's pretty sensitive to what's safe. I'm pretty sure he's going to up my dose. Anyway, as with everything else, I'm told it takes time for your body to adjust. I'm just on my third day, so I'm no expert but I've researched this a lot on the board and a lot of people seem to say it helps. I cramp up with tension and anxiety. In one instance, I heard a car horn, while talking to a friend, thru a cell phone and I started to spasm, so I'm hoping this works too.Good luck!


----------

